# Tour de Ranch GranFondo, March 24, 2012, Vernon, FL



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Please join us for the 16th annual Tour de Ranch in Vernon, Florida, on Saturday, March 24, 2012.

New this year is the GranFondo timed format for the 25 miler, metric, and century. Also new this year is sponsorship by the team club, Hammer Down Multisports. 

Please come out and enjoy the weather, scenery, and rolling hills of NW Florida! 

http://hammerdownmultisport.com/tour-de-ranch-granfondo-2012/ 


Sent from my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

The first 150 to pre-register on active.com will also get a tee shirt. This was a late addition so you will need to email your shirt size to the coordinators. 

Thanks and hope to see you there!

Sent from my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------

